# Screen Vent?



## skynett (Jul 28, 2011)

I bought a glass lid for my vivarium and I noticed a lot of people said you needed a screen vent is it essential? and if so how is the easiest and cheapest way to make one? Thanks in advance


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Essential? No. Helpful and recommended? I wouldn't set up without one. I think you'll find this helpful.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/63781-screen-vent-construction-how.html


----------



## skynett (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks!  then I will get to making one


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

You dont need one at all. Having an all glass lid is fine. Opening the lid for feeding and misting gives enough air exchange. From personal experiences, i started out with a plexi glass and screen vent. It was 2/3rd plexi and 1/3rd screen. I noticed that i would have to frequently mist;therefore, i switched to an all glass lid. Its perfect IMO; it gives it maximum humidity. Now if you want a vent with your glass lid all you gotta do is go to home depot or lowes. Get a build your own screen kit. Get your glass cut at a local glass shop depeding how big of a screen you want. Build the screen silicone to the rim of the tank and lay down your glass. 

Rapture Reptiles - Vertical Door Construction

this is a good tutorial 

Good luck and if any questions just repsond


----------



## skynett (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah with the all glass lid I did screw TINY little holes in the plastic back and I do open it a lot and it does give it that awesome foggy look because the humidity but I will definitely check out that tutorial thanks!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

ConFuCiuZ said:


> You dont need one at all. Having an all glass lid is fine. Opening the lid for feeding and misting gives enough air exchange. From personal experiences, i started out with a plexi glass and screen vent. It was 2/3rd plexi and 1/3rd screen. I noticed that i would have to frequently mist;therefore, i switched to an all glass lid. Its perfect IMO; it gives it maximum humidity. Now if you want a vent with your glass lid all you gotta do is go to home depot or lowes. Get a build your own screen kit. Get your glass cut at a local glass shop depeding how big of a screen you want. Build the screen silicone to the rim of the tank and lay down your glass.
> 
> Rapture Reptiles - Vertical Door Construction
> 
> ...


Where in nature do you see any animals living in a completely stagnant environment? Screen vents can improve the health and well-being of your frogs and plants. In addition they make the viv smell cleaner. 1/3 of your viv is an awfully big vent. Go smaller but try it. I'll bet you don't go back. You can also consider an "in viv" circulation fan in addition to a vent. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/66545-internal-air-circulation.html



GRIMM said:


> It benefits everything imo. Cools the tank down a few degrees if it's to hot for the frogs (this means they are out in the open more), and for some species of plants makes a noticeable different in health. Take a look at this polka dot plant in the picture. The ruffled unhealthy leaves were growth before I added my fans. The new leaves are growth after the fans were installed and turned on. Notice the vibrance of the pink, before and after also.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> Where in nature do you see any animals living in a completely stagnant environment? Screen vents can improve the health and well-being of your frogs and plants. In addition they make the viv smell cleaner. 1/3 of your viv is an awfully big vent. Go smaller but try it. I'll bet you don't go back. You can also consider an "in viv" circulation fan in addition to a vent. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/66545-internal-air-circulation.html



The only reason i switch to a all glass lid is bcuz the humidity stay 99%. Yea i was thinking about getting my glass cut to fit my screen lid. Im going to my glass lid cut 2morrow so i can fit my vent. Thx btw.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

All of my tanks are fully sealed. This gives them the advantage of never having to be misted...seriously. My tanks stay very wet. Which brings us to the disadvantages of...the glass is continually wet (foggy), they are impossible to dry out, they are harder to keep cool when the weather goes on an extremely hot stretch. 

I think when I have the money to redo them... all ELEVEN of them... I'm going to include a small vent. They can easily be covered if you decide you want to seal it off.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Now once you have everything cut and ready to put on the tank. Do you silicone the vent onto the rim?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

ConFuCiuZ said:


> Now once you have everything cut and ready to put on the tank. Do you silicone the vent onto the rim?


Definitely! In my how to guide, we are using hollow aluminum screen frames (the industry standard in window screens). They are VERY lightweight and can be easily pushed aside by a curious frog.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> Definitely! In my how to guide, we are using hollow aluminum screen frames (the industry standard in window screens). They are VERY lightweight and can be easily pushed aside by a curious frog.


I just spent 4 hours on buidling the screen, getting my glass cut again and siliconing. Wow. A day spent well on frogs. lol


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Before: Living Hinge, All glass lid










After: Living Hinge x2, Glass lid w/ 3 inch vent


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

It definitely isn't normal for any animal to experience a constant temperature and humidity. Vents allow for temperature and humidity fluctuation. How much fluctuation can be controlled with the size of the screen. Plants and frogs need airflow, as well as wet and dry periods. 

We shouldn't be striving for such a controlled and stagnant environment. It's not natural.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

jackxc925 said:


> It definitely isn't normal for any animal to experience a constant temperature and humidity. Vents allow for temperature and humidity fluctuation. How much fluctuation can be controlled with the size of the screen. Plants and frogs need airflow, as well as wet and dry periods.
> 
> We shouldn't be striving for such a controlled and stagnant environment. It's not natural.


My glass lid kept the temperature between 68 to 80 degrees. The temperature in my tank with the glass lid did fluctuate as much as if there was a vent. Humidity varied from 93% to 99%. Now as you can see i added a 3 inch vent. Which should be definitely fine IMO. As far as having a fan, i did buy two computer fans with two wires and hooking them up would be a pain. When i had my previous lid which consisted of 1/3rd screen and 2/3rds plexiglass. I barely saw any of my frogs. The humidty with that lid stay above 80% and during misting it when up 95% and lasted couple hours. Once i put it in my glass lid, my frogs became more active. I was able to see my leucs.  After a couple readings and pumilio, i decided to add a vent to my glass tank.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Success. After 24 hours of letting the silicone cure, i put the lid on the tank and works perfect. Instead of what pumilo recommended doing( siliconing the vent to the lid), i silicone the vent onto the glass like a living hinge but it doesnt fold like one.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Nicely done. Looks good. You can control the ventilation somewhat with a thin piece of plastic, like a report cover, placed over the screen material.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> Nicely done. Looks good. You can control the ventilation somewhat with a thin piece of plastic, like a report cover, placed over the screen material.


Yes, Exactly!!!!!!!


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

I use a 2" vent on each of my tanks along with an air circulation system. My humidity stays at 95%+ and I never have condensation on the door. 

Seems like a win win win scenario.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

VicSkimmr said:


> I use a 2" vent on each of my tanks along with an air circulation system. My humidity stays at 95%+ and I never have condensation on the door.
> 
> Seems like a win win win scenario.


You mean an internal circulation system right? Not circulation forced through the screen.


----------



## El Saptio Joyas (Jun 15, 2011)

anyone know where to buy the little latches to hold the vert door?


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

Pumilo said:


> You mean an internal circulation system right? Not circulation forced through the screen.


Yeah, that's what I meant, sorry.


----------

